

SendGrid Replaces CEO - bvanvugt
http://www.xconomy.com/boulder-denver/2014/09/30/franklin-out-vmlogix-and-citrix-exec-in-as-sendgrid-replaces-ceo/

======
no_future
Isn't this the company that the lady who caused that dongle fiasco worked for?

